# Standard Summon - Tight Driveway



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a tight driveway - perfectly centered it would be about 11 inches on either side of the car, not including the pipe outlets and dryer outlet in the picture, so on those parts its maybe like 9 inches each side. I can drive down it, but it would be much preferred if I could just get out and summon the car into and out of the garage - save me a lot of time and potentially anxiety.

My concern is twofold - if it gets into the gauntlet there and decides it can't go further forward or backward, my car is now stuck because there isn't room to open a door and get in - possible? Also the obvious if it hits something, I will obviously be monitoring closely but if its about to get close and I stop and then backing it out it smashes into something...see concern number 1.

Anyone try with a similar situation or can recommend a safe way to give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

Put your back seats down then you can get in through the trunk if you have to.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Or lower the driver's window and shimmy down from that wall to the glass roof, then hop in like Batman.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jn31l said:


> Anyone try with a similar situation or can recommend a safe way to give this a try.


Just to set your expectations correctly, there is no "safe" way to try this. Even if it works perfectly the first nine times, it could still mess up the tenth time. There's always the possibility that the car will get confused and turn the wheel, scraping against the wall. If you try using summon in a situation like this, then you're accepting the risk.

Relevant threads:
Summon messed up my driver door and mirror
Using summon just scraped up my entire aerowheels on the curb
Summons, banged into wall backing out


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't try summon in a situation like this. Too risky IMO. Just drive it.


----------



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Just to set your expectations correctly, there is no "safe" way to try this. Even if it works perfectly the first nine times, it could still mess up the tenth time. There's always the possibility that the car will get confused and turn the wheel, scraping against the wall. If you try using summon in a situation like this, then you're accepting the risk.
> 
> Relevant threads:
> Summon messed up my driver door and mirror
> ...


yeah was worried that was the case, its whatever I will just drive it, that way I only have myself to blame if I hit something. This seemed like the perfect use for summon, completely straight - but alas ill have to pretend like a drive a normal car in this circumstance.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

fwiw the other posts about summon fails tend to be at the precipice...where the wall is thin and the ultrasonics might have a blind spot before the camera/repeater.

The long continuous wall should be fairly safe as the ultrasonics will have good reference for everything...except the protrusions like the vents. The car would gladly plough into those if it thought it was keeping a safe distance from the wall.

Edit: Convince your neighbor to get rid of the wall. //insert topical snarky remark about the efficacy of walls.


----------

